# Are the dogs have any issues with the birds?



## Ali76 (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi, I am actually a bird lover and love to attract the variety of birds in my backyard. I always use
the bird feeders to attract the different birds in my backyard. In the past month, I have seen a
border collie in my friends home, and buy it for my family. But unfortunately, it's always barking
when the birds come in my backyard feeders. Let me know if the dogs have any issues with the
birds, or specially the Border Collies have any issues?


----------



## nik123 (Aug 23, 2021)

Most dogs do, especialy high prey drive dogs such as Border Collie


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

nik123 said:


> Most dogs do, especialy high prey drive dogs such as Border Collie


only if you let the dog drive the bus  LOL
once properly conditioned it can be a thing of beauty....and also very useful


----------

